# Frozen raw chicken wings @ Costco



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

Costco has a 10lb bag of frozen raw (no seasoning at all) chicken wings, the drummies and the wing thing separated. I was thinking about adding that to my puppy's dinner, with a reduced amount of kibble. I'd leave his breakfast alone. 

He eats Fromm's Salmon ala Veg and is doing great. He's at a strong 33lbs and shiny soft coat. At 7 months he's well on his way to being full grown, which I'm guessing to be 40-45lbs. (mom was an AM STAFF daddy was a ?) He just LOVEs his raw slightly meaty beef bones I give him occasionally, but I worry because he wants to chew into the bone part and I've hear that weight baring beef bones aren't good for him. I thought he'd enjoy the meaty/crunchy chicken wing. But is mixing raw w/ kibble bad?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, it is. Raw meat and kibble digest and different rates and can upset dogs stomaches really bad. If you'd like to feed a partially raw diet, make it his morning meal and feed kibble at least 8 hours after his morning meal. Just cut back the kibble to allow for the calories from chicken.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I suspect that it's not so much the _mixing _of kibble and raw as it is the quick _change_ in diet from kibble to raw that causes an upset stomach. I have witnessed dogs who are in the habit of eating kibble and raw together in each meal and they fare just fine. They all had upset stomachs when they were started on the new diet, though. The change seems to be the problem, not the diet itself.

At any rate, I wouldn't be so quick to say that it's bad, but rather would tend to say that it depends on the animal. Some dogs have very sensitive stomachs and will get an upset if their diet is changed from one kibble formula to another, even if they are within the same brand. Other dogs can eat a pound of green chili flavored pistachos and be ready for dinner half an hour later.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

A lot of people feed raw and kibble in the same meal without any problems including the sled dogs in whistler and alaska. They each get kibble and a chicken thigh+drumstick it shouldn't cause a problem. i know some people that add a chunk of premade raw on the kibble as well without any problems. I don't know how sensitive your dog's stomach is though. I know some dogs with sensitive stomachs can't handle a lot of food changes without having diarrhea, throwing up, etc.

I personally think it's fine and probably a good idea if he likes it.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it really does have alot to do with the sensitivity of your dog's stomach, as well as if he is a hearty eater (will he eat an entire bowl in a single sitting?).

My dog has a stomach of steel, and switching kibbles and introducing new foods and treats does not upset her digestive system. However, she will not eat an entire bowl of food in a single sitting, so I wouldn't be able to introduce raw food to her bowl of kibble without fear of bacterial contamination from it sitting too long.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I think it really does have alot to do with the sensitivity of your dog's stomach, as well as if he is a hearty eater (will he eat an entire bowl in a single sitting?).
> 
> 
> > an entire bowl and ask for more! I believe he's part Beagle and would eat until it's gone no matter how much it is. You'd think he never gets a meal!
> ...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

> The only thing I think bothers him is cheese - he still loves it mind you, but I don't love the runny poos.  But he's never tossed up a thing.. even when he eats twigs and whatever else he noses up in the yard.


Ha! The ONLY thing that makes Bella throw up is when she coughs up a hairball from "grooming" herself too much. 

She thinks she's part cat.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

infiniti said:


> My dog has a stomach of steel, and switching kibbles and introducing new foods and treats does not upset her digestive system. However, she will not eat an entire bowl of food in a single sitting, so I wouldn't be able to introduce raw food to her bowl of kibble without fear of bacterial contamination from it sitting too long.


Exactly the same as my dog! I can't feed her raw because she won't eat it/finish it at the time I want and I'm not going to leave it to grow bacteria on the floor so she can eat whenever she wants!

@OP, if he's a good eater than it's not a problem. A lot of people do it, it's good for the teeth as well and most dogs do enjoy chewing up the meat for once!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

My 2 year old pug eats NV Raw in the am and kibble in the pm. No issues here. Took a trial and error aspect to find the right flavors that she would eat, however, she has NOT had any ill effects from this diet. Her coat is soft and shiny, she has normal small poops (exactly twice a day, same time each day), she is in the normal weight range for a pug and her teeth look "amazing" according to her vet (she also gets a few raw bones a week).

So, I agree with the others who said it varies from dog to dog. Some do well this way, and some don't. 

Good luck!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if chicken wings alone are too much bone - are you feeding these everyday with kibble or occasionally? At 7 months for a big dog, you may want to be careful about calcium. Maybe someone with more experience can chime in.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

@dieter... haven't started the chicken wings yet. I was just looking for input. I didn't think he was going to be a "big" dog though. 40-45 lbs is considered medium eh? But I don't want to over feed on bone if it's bad for him at his age. I thought some bone was good. I guess I need to understand how much he should have. 

thanks for the help!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Chicken wings alone on a raw diet is not good enough. But if you are wanting to use it as a second meal, In conjuction with kibble, I dont see anything wrong with it. The kibble you feed should be well balanced enough to be ok.

But some dogs do have problems with it.. The problems are usually temporary and works itself out on its own..I have never had an issue.. Good luck!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

@luvsmymutt: For some reason I thought your puppy would be bigger than he is, he looks like such a tough guy  But, the calcium/phosphorus thing is one of the hardest things to get right, particularly if you're feeding kibble - you want to check the calcium content and make sure you're not "oversupplementing" on it with chicken wings. An occasional thing for him to get his teeth cleaned on is ok - make sure you give him the drumstick part too, since that has a little bit more meat on it. My suggestion is this: you can get some chicken breasts and cut it into 1 inch cubes and put that into his kibble alternatedly with chicken wings. Again, as long as it's an occasional thing, you should be fine. 

However, I'm sure that your dog will tell you that raw red meat is the best (as you already know). Beef back ribs will get his teeth cleaned and give him a good workout.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

dieterherzog said:


> I wonder if chicken wings alone are too much bone - are you feeding these everyday with kibble or occasionally? At 7 months for a big dog, you may want to be careful about calcium. Maybe someone with more experience can chime in.


This would be my biggest worry, as opposed to mixing raw and kibble in the same meal. I used to be a really strong believer that raw and kibble should never be feed together due to the possiblity of bacterial overgrowth. But I seem to find it odd now with the amount of peaple that feed this way, that I have never heard of this actually happening. And I have heard many a horror story about RAW since I tend to keep my ears open. A responsible owner is well aware that every diet plan has risks and does everything in their power to know what those risks are.

But I wouldn't suggest adding raw bones by themselves to a kibble diet, since kibble seems to already be so high in calcium. Why not do half chicken wings and half chicken gizzards or chicken hearts to balance the meal better. Plus gizzards and hearts are very nutritrious, so your dog might benifit from them.


----------

